# was my IUI too late?



## hormonal nix (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to posting on this site, but have been a lurker for while. I just had a question: I had my 2nd IUI last week. My consultant said I should have my trigger on Sat , then do the IUI on Monday morning, *48 hours later*. At the time I just accepted what he said, thinking he probably knows best, but when I went into the clinic on the Monday morning for the IUI, they were not happy, and stated they didn't normally do the procedure later than 40 hours post trigger. We still went ahead, however DH and I are very upset - we are doing the treatment privately, and feel we've wasted our money. The first IUI we did was exactly 36 hours later, I wish I had said something to the consultant this time round, but I just went along with it. Is there any chance at all for a BFP? Would welcome your advice.

Nix


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Nix

wish i could help but didnt want to read and run, but if you post on IUI part 213, there are alot lovely ladies who might be able to help...wishing you all the best.

Beanie xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Nix

Clinics typically schedule IUIs for 36 hours after trigger, as it's believed follies will ovulate 24-48 hours after trigger.

It's disappointing that your consultant didn't follow clinic procedure, and depending on the outcome of this cycle you should lodge a complaint - especially as you are paying for treatment!!  Your clinic will have a standard complaints procedure to follow.

But for now, you do still have a chance at a BFP.  An egg survives for up to 24 hours after ovulation so it is possible that your DH's swimmers caught it in time 

Sending you      
Good luck
xoxo


----------



## hormonal nix (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I'm not getting my hopes up, but I guess there is a chance. I spoke to my consultant yesterday who told me that ovulation can occur up to 60 hours after the trigger (new one on me!), so he didn't see a problem. Clearly he and the clinic have different ideas!

Best of luck to you all,

Nix


----------



## Ro1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello,   

Just wanted to say that we had a successful IUI last year with a sat trigger and monday am IUI. I too worried that there was too much of a time gap, but turned out to end up in BFP.  I hope that it works out for you too....

Ro


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi HN

Please keep your chin up and keep visualising yourelf with a BFP.

My clinic's procedure is to inseminate between 36 and 48 hours after insemination. I had my trigger on the Monday and insemination on the Wednesday (42 hours later). I had to really fight to stop myself worrying when I started to read other people's treatment - it seem moust were between 30 - 36 hours. Especially when my follicles were quite well developed the afternoon before I took the trigger (20 & 17.5)

However..... I got a BFP.

So there is still every chance this could work for you

Love Smiling


----------



## hormonal nix (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks so much - you give me hope! Will keep you posted....


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

hi hormonalnix - how are you getting on?

Smiling xx


----------



## hormonal nix (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi smiling,


Thanks for thinking of me. Unfortunately the IUI failed, so its on to IVF. Will probably have a bit of a break though and just try and get back to normality for a bit. 


Big congrats on your BFP - fabulous news!


Nix xx


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.

Have a lovely break - enjoy all the normal things in life - and good luck for when you start again.

Smiling xx


----------

